# Gucci Dionysus still hot or not ?



## Ashpera786

Gucci Dionysus canvas print been very popular and honestly I think they’re beautiful but it will never go with what I like to wear. 

I saw these new Dionysus all made with pebbled leather in different colors like blue, burgundy and black and even green one I think . They have crystals on the iconic hardware. 

Do you think these bags are still relevant and good bag to have ? 

I guess what I’m wondering is if you think this style is a good investment or addition to a closet ? In your opinion would they stay relevant . Thank you for your input )


----------



## JoRW

According to Gucci it’s now part of their permanent collection and considered a classic. The style is so gorgeous and sophisticated that it won’t go out of style. 
After all these years it’s still the bag I get the most complements on!!


----------



## JoRW

Ps) that burgundy is divine!


----------



## jess236

Definitely a classic. I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## snibor

Yes.  This line is stunning


----------



## Ashpera786

JoRW said:


> Ps) that burgundy is divine!


I agree , I saw this in person and color is very deep and beautiful.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Love the blue one, especially because of the stones on the hardware.
The burgundy one would just be smashing with burgundy stones on the hardware.
However IMHO this bag has a very strong style, and that will lead to it getting out of fashion. I would not purchase it even at a good price or pre-loved.
A few years ago, the soho line seemed to become a classic too, but it now almost disappeared. 
Makes me think that almost every brand tries to make their own classic flap at a more affordable cost.
Just my opinion, though


----------



## DoctoCoco

I absolutely think this is a classic. It’s been around a recent amount of time and if you look at this seasons guccis runaway shows the models still wear this bag (I haven’t seen them with a Marmont for example - tho I could be wrong)   For what is worth I think the bag is beautiful and super chic and useful. If you like it, buy it!


----------



## papertiger

Totally relevant and still on the runway for SS20. If you like it no need to hesitate

Just go with the all leather version in a colour that suits you best.


----------



## Ashpera786

Muffin_Top said:


> Love the blue one, especially because of the stones on the hardware.
> The burgundy one would just be smashing with burgundy stones on the hardware.
> However IMHO this bag has a very strong style, and that will lead to it getting out of fashion. I would not purchase it even at a good price or pre-loved.
> A few years ago, the soho line seemed to become a classic too, but it now almost disappeared.
> Makes me think that almost every brand tries to make their own classic flap at a more affordable cost.
> Just my opinion, though



You might be right . The only problem is Chanel classic bag is very boring to me . It’s basically a black bag with tiny channel logo. It’s kinda bag you can pull out when your 90 and still will be safe. Only because it’s so boring. 

When I looked at the Gucci bag . It has the sparkles , pebbled leather , edgy hardware. It makes me excited how it will look with my outfits. Gucci in general to me feels like very in the moment , young , not overthinking designs . Also has this vintage feel because of the shapes they choose.

Chanel flap bags on the other hand is same quilting , same hardware, same style . Yes you can get different variations but it’s the same bag over and over again .


----------



## Ashpera786

papertiger said:


> Totally relevant and still on the runway for SS20. If you like it no need to hesitate
> 
> Just go with the all leather version in a colour that suits you best.


 I saw the show and the look book and they have handheld version now and cross body looks like that’s bigger. I can only see two bags front and center and that’s the horsebit design and dionysus. I just loved how fast it was . It wasn’t boring at all.


----------



## papertiger

Ashpera786 said:


> I saw the show and the look book and they have handheld version now and cross body looks like that’s bigger. I can only see two bags front and center and that’s the horsebit design and dionysus. I just loved how fast it was . It wasn’t boring at all.



I like the hand-held/shoulder ones too and would suit me but most people only use the shoulder chain. I have tried the original Med (quite large at 30cm) and the Small (more rectangle and the ones you like). I'm pretty sure the runway bags are similar in width but may be a bit deeper.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I’d call them cool rather than hot. 
The Dionysus bag has a presence so I think the simpler the better, but the crystal clasp ones are gorgeous and the leather is exceptionally hard wearing.
My oldest Dionysus - medium size black suede with original hardware - still looks fabulous and current and gets admiring comments every time I wear it. I love it more now than I did when it first came home.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Took a closer look at the burgundy one above - I would break my bag ban for that bag !!!


----------



## JoRW

Straight-Laced said:


> Took a closer look at the burgundy one above - I would break my bag ban for that bag !!!


Totally agree! It’s a stunner!
But I also want the 1955 Horsebit right now too


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I am still in love with my Dionysus canvas WOC, I wear it pretty much daily. It's by far my most used bag, even though it is technically a WOC...


----------



## Ashpera786

I actually got the blue one but I’m finding it very hard to wear during a day . I feel like crystals is too much. Little bit of special event bag. I have to say it’s beautiful but I’m not sure if I need a bag sitting in my closet for long periods . I need a bag that is camel or tan . I am considering getting givenchy gv3 in medium and returning Gucci . I just don’t know if I should keep it or not ?


----------



## Ashpera786

Thenewestgirl said:


> I am still in love with my Dionysus canvas WOC, I wear it pretty much daily. It's by far my most used bag, even though it is technically a WOC...


Canvas is very casual and kinda bag that subtly screams “ I’m Gucci baby” I love that bag . It just  doesn’t go with anything I wear . Lucky you goes with your wardrobe. Enjoy ! 

The blue one came home but I’m not sure if I’ll keep it or get something more casual that I can wear daily


----------



## Catherine1288

Hi guys,

I have a Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme in the classic taupe colour and small size. I absolutely LOVE the vintage vibe of the bag as well as the structured, classic silhouette. I think the 70s vintage vibe gives the bag a "timeless" quality. I intend to keep the bag as it's the most "playful" in my wardrobe against a backdrop of Chanel classic flaps and top handle, lady-like bags.

However, I'm wary that there's a bit of negative public opinion out there towards the Dionysus. It's often viewed as "too loud" or "too trendy". *What do we think? Will she still be relevant and appealing in ten/twenty years from now or is she just a "trendy" piece? *


----------



## snibor

I have a pink leather Dionysus and people go crazy over it when I wear it.  These bags are works of art imo.   I don’t plan on ever getting rid of mine.  These are special pieces.   Who knows how you will feel about it in 20 years.  I know we see them a lot on Instagram but frankly these are bags not often seen on the street.   Enjoy your bag.   I wouldn’t worry about whether it’s trendy.


----------



## Catherine1288

Pink leather Dionysus?! My heart melts. True - they are artwork!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have loved these bags since they were introduced but never saw one that worked for me and my wardrobe. Then, a couple months ago, Mr. Sparkle gave me “my Dionysus”  in navy. OMG! I adore that bag because it truly is like art and, in navy, it’s so versatile. 

One of the things I love about Gucci is that they constantly innovate while always keeping true to their core brand markers, voice and iconography. Many times, new product that most people think is trendy and new is really a reference to something Gucci did once (or 100) times before. What that means is almost _nothing_ from Gucci is a throw away trend of the moment. _(Well, ok... maybe some of those hideously overdone tennis shoes with the straps and stones are. LOL!)  _Even if the specific element on a bag or piece of clothing isn’t in the current collection it is part of the history and will circle back around in short order. 

That all being said, the Dionysus is a flap bag with cute hardware. Flap bags don’t really go out of style.  Which is why so many of us are good with sinking money into bags like the Chanel classic flap. 

So, all up and in, if you work in fashion or run in circles where people only wear things “of the moment” you may have times where your Dionysus isn’t the star.  But, then if that was your life, you wouldn’t be asking. You’d be flinging your Dionysus in the trash and hunting for the next best thing.  So, for the rest of us - who are probably 99% of the population - the bag will always be admired as simply stunning and a piece to be coveted.


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> I have loved these bags since they were introduced but never saw one that worked for me and my wardrobe. Then, a couple months ago, Mr. Sparkle gave me “my Dionysus”  in navy. OMG! I adore that bag because it truly is like art and, in navy, it’s so versatile.
> 
> One of the things I love about Gucci is that they constantly innovate while always keeping true to their core brand markers, voice and iconography. Many times, new product that most people think is trendy and new is really a reference to something Gucci did once (or 100) times before. What that means is almost _nothing_ from Gucci is a throw away trend of the moment. _(Well, ok... maybe some of those hideously overdone tennis shoes with the straps and stones are. LOL!)  _Even if the specific element on a bag or piece of clothing isn’t in the current collection it is part of the history and will circle back around in short order.
> 
> That all being said, the Dionysus is a flap bag with cute hardware. Flap bags don’t really go out of style.  Which is why so many of us are good with sinking money into bags like the Chanel classic flap.
> 
> So, all up and in, if you work in fashion or run in circles where people only wear things “of the moment” you may have times where your Dionysus isn’t the star.  But, then if that was your life, you wouldn’t be asking. You’d be flinging your Dionysus in the trash and hunting for the next best thing.  So, for the rest of us - who are probably 99% of the population - the bag will always be admired as simply stunning and a piece to be coveted.


Ah the navy!   I love that color.


----------



## angersauce

Leather and suede Dionysus: beautiful, alluring, and timeless. One of the few flap bags that is iconic without logo hardware in your face, simple but unique and intricate all at once, and not trying to chase the Chanel flap. Dionysus adorned with super gaudy or random stuff all over them: probably not timeless. GG Dionysus, I don't know, the textile pattern itself is timeless based on history, but for me personally nothing with logos remains in favor for too long (unless it is LV monogram.)  It is certainly not "too loud" or "too trendy."  If anything the Marmont might be those things.


----------



## CPA

Catherine1288 said:


> Pink leather Dionysus?! My heart melts. True - they are artwork!!


I love the dionysus, have it in 4 colors. Luv the pink one


----------



## lxrac

sis continue to wear it because in reality this bag will continue to be an It bag despite it being out for a few years now


----------



## realposhwife

Is the Gucci Dionysus still popular or is it going out of style?  I think it's beautiful but wonder if it has run its course or it's a classic.  I like the "old" small bag in black leather but am not sure if it is too big to wear day or night.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## snibor

I don’t think it’s that popular.  I have one in pink leather and whenever I wear it, I do get compliments.


----------



## realposhwife

snibor said:


> I don’t think it’s that popular.  I have one in pink leather and whenever I wear it, I do get compliments.


Pink leather would be beautiful I can see why you get compliments : )  What size do you have?


----------



## redwings

realposhwife said:


> Is the Gucci Dionysus still popular or is it going out of style?  I think it's beautiful but wonder if it has run its course or it's a classic.  I like the "old" small bag in black leather but am not sure if it is too big to wear day or night.  What are your thoughts?


I still like the Dionysus. It’s a classic in my view (nothing screams more Gucci than the Dionysus without the monograms) and I kept mine. It just depends if you prefer to follow the trends and whether you can take the weight of the chains.


----------



## snibor

I have a small.  Had it for many years. Not a bag I wear often but it is beautiful.


----------



## realposhwife

redwings said:


> I still like the Dionysus. It’s a classic in my view (nothing screams more Gucci than the Dionysus without the monograms) and I kept mine. It just depends if you prefer to follow the trends and whether you can take the weight of the chains.





redwings said:


> I still like the Dionysus. It’s a classic in my view (nothing screams more Gucci than the Dionysus without the monograms) and I kept mine. It just depends if you prefer to follow the trends and whether you can take the weight of the chains.


I love classic bags, but I also love large bags and have several personal favorites I love to carry that might not be on trend.  Mini bags are great, but it looks like big bags (e.g. YSL Icare Maxi) are making a comeback! 
 - The chain is fine but I am wondering if the "old" small bag in black leather is too big to wear for date night???


----------



## september1985

Dionysus is my favorite Gucci bag design  so much that I got Gucci boots with the same clasp!

But definitely not popular and maybe a little irrelevant at this time, so if that’s important to you then I’d reconsider.


----------



## realposhwife

september1985 said:


> Dionysus is my favorite Gucci bag design  so much that I got Gucci boots with the same clasp!
> 
> But definitely not popular and maybe a little irrelevant at this time, so if that’s important to you then I’d reconsider.


I love the Gucci boots too!  I clicked your "my collection thread" link and it is not working for me???


----------



## redwings

realposhwife said:


> I love classic bags, but I also love large bags and have several personal favorites I love to carry that might not be on trend.  Mini bags are great, but it looks like big bags (e.g. YSL Icare Maxi) are making a comeback!
> - The chain is fine but I am wondering if the "old" small bag in black leather is too big to wear for date night???


Date night is per your taste and style. To me, it isn’t too big (thinking of my small pepper spray canister).


----------



## realposhwife

Thank you!  I haven't tried one on, so I wasn't sure, and it's hard to tell because to me the bags always look bigger in pictures.


----------



## september1985

realposhwife said:


> I love the Gucci boots too!  I clicked your "my collection thread" link and it is not working for me???


yeah I need to delete that as its an old Louboutin collection I posted years ago.


----------



## sabellina

The Dionysus is my favorite Gucci style and I believe it will be around for a very long time due to its very classy elements. Really believe you can’t go wrong with it.


----------

